# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me what you would change about yourself/your body

## ChrissyMaria

Okay here it goes, say today medical science discovered a way to totally modify your body in any way shape or form, instantaneously without pain or without anyone knowing you made the change how perfect the change would be.

What would you change?

Your race?

Your Gender?

Your eyes?

Shape?

Voice?

Height?

Personality?



....etc


of course, you all know what I would change, no secret there lol...

----------


## Croneus

Give me a new left ankle to replace the completly messed up one I have now. 20/20 or better vision. Increased muscular density for a physical edge. UHm... yeah Im ok with everything else.

----------


## refresher 711

hmm let me think...... i would love to change my jaw and have a perfect smile. ::D:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

What I would do, besides be a girl...would be to have better front teeth, they are a little spread out in front but not terrible, but im self-conscious alot.

I would want to be a bit shorter, have smaller feet and hands, dark dark black hair and NO FIN BODY HAIR.

what else...hmm better vision, no colorblindness

Stuff like that, but what I would take over all of these is to be a girl lol

----------


## refresher 711

Are you really colourblind??  ::shock:: 
Well you can always be a girl at heart.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I wouldn't mind being a little taller, or having my teeth nice and straight, but I really wouldn't change much else.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> I wouldn't mind being a little taller, or having my teeth nice and straight, but I really wouldn't change much else.



Well then again look in a mirror, your pretty much the iconic 'guy', and I mean that in a good way.  :smiley: 

and refresher yea I'm partially colorblind, Im sensitive to colors that are like next to each other or far away, my mom had a green shirt on and i thought it was pink from the other side of the room, and i thought my dads light red shirt was pink....I don't mind seeing pink I kinda like it lol

----------


## Ric W

Everything. Sometimes I could just do with being someone else.

On an everyday basis? Better eyesight, better teeth and hair that does what I want it to do when it gets beyond 12mm long. Oh, and a shedload more confidence.... being shy sucks.

Ric

----------


## Idolfan

I would give myself the ability to lucid dream properly and at will.

I would make it so I didn't have the muscles of a child.

I would make it so that I could actually orgasm when I ejaculate.

I would give myself better eyesight.

I would make my ears lock onto the shape of headphones perfectly.

I would destroy my hayfever.

I would give myself the ability to unlisten songs, so that I could listen to them again and get as much enjoyment out of them as before.

I would give myself the ability to trip at will.

I would remove the pain sensors in my toes.

I would make it so that I do not get gumache when I don't brush my teeth.

I would make myself be able to get angrier at school and calmer at home.

I would be able to floor people.

I would be able to ignore pain if I wanted to.

I would be able to shoot blanks.

----------


## Maeni

> I would remove the pain sensors in my toes.



Do not really want...

Imagine just suddenly falling down, only to find out it was because your foot was burned and stuffed with nails.


For me, I'd like better teeth, but that's being fixed at the moment.

Ofcourse be better at lucid dreaming.

I'd also like to get more guts, so I can do things. Like, in puplic things.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Same here, I wish I had the courage to do whatever I please at any moment without fear of ridicule or embarassment.

I would also like to dramatically reduce my sense of fear.

----------


## Adam

My teeth, but then surgery can fix that... Which it will be doing in 2 months  ::D:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Surgery? why not use invisalign or braces? I'm opting for invisalign for myself, which will close the slight gap and pull back my front teeth, speaking of which my teeth look nearly identical to yours Adam lol maybe you should stay away from surgery?


Also lately i've really modified my eyebrows a bit more, made them alot less bushy and less thick, makes my eyes kind of stand out more, while changing some things are quite impossible, the things we can change are so easy half the time and you feel better afterwards.

Alot of people said they would change their teeth, well thats feasible with todays tech., but prices might drive people away? I also personally wish I had a better sense of fashion, while my sense is good, its not as good as it should be

----------


## Adam

Nah Invisilign takes too long, its about &#163;3500 for that and will take a year or so, surgery is only like &#163;4000 and two week wait  :smiley:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Ahh I see, I always seem to be cautious about any surgery, I would rather wear a plastic mouth thingy for a year then surgery ya know? I hope they do monthly payments because 4000 euro sounds expensive, I can only imagine what that is in $'s

----------


## Adam

No &#163;4000 in English pounds!





> 4,000.00 British pounds sterling = 7,820.14 US dollars

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Oh, well that sounds expensive, thats odd though, the last time I looked for an invisalign estimate they told me around 3000$

----------


## Adam

UK is more expensive for everything compared to the US though - Like we pay $10 per gallon for petrol for example...

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Hmm, why not move here  ::D:

----------


## Adam

I would love to move there - but kind of scary leaving the place I live to somwhere where I know and have nothing...

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Ahh, welcome to my world, I lived in new york for 20 years, then moved to Phoenix, where 2 years later, i still have ONE FRIEND.

Sad isn't it? If I don't do something im gonna end up being some loser 22 year old who has no life. Oh wait that is me!

lol, All I do is work work work...blah

----------


## Adam

If I had the offer from an amazing American girl to move over I would, until then I will stick to England... It's not all bad over here anyway  :smiley:

----------


## i make it rain

> UK is more expensive for everything compared to the US though - Like we pay $10 per gallon for petrol for example...



We had an English exchange student who bought Ipods for all of his friends back home because they were cheaper here.

----------


## Adam

Don't blame him!

I just got back from the dentist and he advised against Veneers so signed up to the Invisalign thingy!! Going to cost &#163;3,400 so not too bad! Got my first appointment to make a model of my mouth on the 15th July - they then send that off to Califonia and away we go  ::D:

----------


## i make it rain

> Don't blame him!
> 
> I just got back from the dentist and he advised against Veneers so signed up to the Invisalign thingy!! Going to cost £3,400 so not too bad! Got my first appointment to make a model of my mouth on the 15th July - they then send that off to Califonia and away we go



But don't worry, you will have teeth like this guy  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hmm I wonder why you were advised against veneers?

I had braces for a long time as a kid, but my teeth have changed a bit since then. I can't decide if I'm bothered enough by it to take further action though..  :tongue2:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Hmm, im wondering about invisalign myself, might do it someday soon, sooner the better, I really need to boost my confidence lol

----------


## psychology student

I would change myself, so that there was a part in my brain, that if you shoot it, would explode.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

You are a strange one.

----------


## Adam

> Hmm I wonder why you were advised against veneers?
> 
> I had braces for a long time as a kid, but my teeth have changed a bit since then. I can't decide if I'm bothered enough by it to take further action though..



Because they shave down your teeth to fit the veneers. They said I shouldn't be doing that at 26 so I'm having the Invisalign fitted in a month - I think they said it takes two weeks for the brace to come back, but it is completely invisable, well almost - cant wait  ::D:  If you need to know to what extent the teeth are shaved check this

Before:



Teeth shaved down:


*Spoiler* for _agghhhh_: 








And after:



So I should get the same effect, but with my natural teeth, just have to wait 12 months for them to correctly align. I have over crouding, which they said is common, but easy to fix  ::D: 


EDIT:

This is invisalign

  ::D:

----------


## Original Poster

I have far too much love for my body to want to change it.  I don't know, I have funnel chest as in my ribs are bent so there's a big dent in my chest.  I have an outie belly button, I'm kind of tall and lanky.  All qualities I love about myself.

There is a wart on my lip that I'm removing, though.

----------


## Lunica

I think my top lip is small and when I smile my whole smile looks too small for my face  :Sad:  lol

 ::D:  I ain't that arsed about it though. 

Also I have big hands. But I wouldn't change it.. cos they make great bass/basketball hands  ::roll::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Why do they say not to shave your teeth down at 26?

----------


## Adam

Because I am young and they are my only teeth! And veneers only last 10-15 years so will have to keeep getting them changed.

Either way I will be happy when they are all perfect  ::D:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Hmm I can't wait to see your new smile  ::D: 

(you damn brits are too hot for your own good  :smiley:  )

----------


## Adam

But we are cursed with freckles and bad teeth and a silly accent lol

----------


## ChrissyMaria

The accents are kinda hot actually lol, and the freckles aren't so bad really.

----------


## Adam

Okay so I paid for them, now I have to wait till the 4th September for them to be fitted  ::D:

----------


## nitsuJ

to have vision better than 20/20.

have a perma tan so i don't have to work on one.

have perma white teeth, plaque resistent, etc. etc. so i don't have to go get them cleaned every six months.

have hair that's straighter and not so damn curly!


that's about it.

----------


## bluefinger

The only thing I would change is my nose. Make it straight and a tincey bit smaller; not bent nor crooked. Maybe also not have my teeth constantly stained due to my coffee consumption, but hey, that one isn't really a concern.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

My natural body-type.

I don't mind working out (when I can motivate myself to do so). And I can work my ass off and look so damn good, but I'm a bit of a mesomorph, so the _moment_ I break the cycle, it all comes flooding back so damn easily. I wish I was naturally lean, instead of having to force my body to be lean. I see people that can eat whatever they want and not workout for ages, and still have some decent frame to work with...

...and it makes me want to strangle them.  :tongue2:

----------


## kichu

For the first time in my life I have a belly.  I want to just rip it off.  Grrrrr....

----------


## Taosaur

I would have six gorgeous breasts growing out of my back, and antlers.

----------


## kichu

> I would have six gorgeous breasts growing out of my back, and antlers.



Ooh, I like it!

----------


## Taosaur

> Ooh, I like it!



If I work out and eat right, I think I can get there.

----------


## kichu

> If I work out and eat right, I think I can get there.



That seems logical.  

Post pics when you have your new body!

----------


## bluefinger

> My natural body-type.
> 
> I don't mind working out (when I can motivate myself to do so). And I can work my ass off and look so damn good, but I'm a bit of a mesomorph, so the _moment_ I break the cycle, it all comes flooding back so damn easily. *I wish I was naturally lean, instead of having to force my body to be lean. I see people that can eat whatever they want and not workout for ages, and still have some decent frame to work with...
> 
> ...and it makes me want to strangle them.*



Shit, better run then >.>;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I'd like to have skin not so prone to acne (although it's not near as much of a problem as it once was). I don't know what else, I've always been fine with the way I look, I probably wouldn't even choose not to have aspergers syndrome.

As far as improving my personality, I wish I could just talk and not have to think about the way I'm wording things all the time, so I don't come off as awkward. I wish I didn't get panic attacks/involentary shaking well talking to large groups of people (specially in front of the whole class, and talking to strangers well alone). Overall I wish I could see people as not judging me all the time, the way I always saw it consciously, but my involuntary feelings say otherwise.

----------


## Everlong

I'd give myself the abilty to hibernate whenever I was bored, and the ability to have insanely vivid lucid dreams.

----------


## apachama

I wish my body didn't give me endless digestive system problems. I've had a pain in my side for a month now.

I wish I wasn't a fucking idiot who starts drinking alcohol, eating sugar and not sleeping enough again whenever I feel better.

----------


## Serendipity

> Hmm I wonder why you were advised against veneers?
> 
> I had braces for a long time as a kid, but my teeth have changed a bit since then. I can't decide if I'm bothered enough by it to take further action though..



Same here, but only because I didn't wear my retainer as much as I should have  ::?: 

What would I change about myself?  My hair, my face, pretty much everything except for my eyes.  And I would like to get rid of my hot temper... although I would have to keep my cynical, dry humour  ::D:

----------


## kichu

> I wish I wasn't a fucking idiot who starts drinking alcohol, eating sugar and not sleeping enough again whenever I feel better.



Ooh, that's actually a good one.  Me too.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

What does alcohol have to do with feeling bad? Makes me feel good  :smiley:

----------


## poog

i would change my vision. i would want normal vision without having to wear glasses. they are large and not very versatile. i am unable to get contacts unfortunately...

and also I would not want to lose my little tooth buddy

----------


## EmilySian

I would probably change my nose, make it smaller.   Id make myself a more confident person too probably. lol.
I was tempted to write down my height -im 6 foot-, but I have a love hate relationship with my height. haha.

----------


## Serkat

I would get another set of arms.

----------


## Invader

After much deliberation, I've decided on two simple alterations, purely for functional purposes. I'll settle with 4 times the regular bone density, and reflexes that work 3 times as fast as my current reaction time.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I want to be fucking ripped!  No, seriously? A little thiner and taller, thats about it.  Maybe straight hair, but i may look stupid.

----------


## slayer

I would say my teeth, or my whole head in general. I think my body is fine the way it looks. But then again...I'm not exatcly attracting girls...

----------


## NightLife

I'd want to be more social and I would want to have better eye sight...

----------


## Eric

I want to be Romanian or Indian bc I like those countries....

Less bent nose, less pale skin, not have my hair turn pitch black in the winter bc I like it brownish blondish redish.

----------


## kichu

> ...
> I was tempted to write down my height -im 6 foot-, but I have a love hate relationship with my height. haha.



Yeah, love/hate is how I describe my feelings about my height.  As I become older though, I think I just accept it more easily.

----------


## EmilySian

> Yeah, love/hate is how I describe my feelings about my height.  As I become older though, I think I just accept it more easily.




really how tall are you?

----------


## kichu

> really how tall are you?



5'11" I think.  Over 6' in heels.  I'm DYING to date a guy taller than me, even when I'm in heels.

----------


## Serkat

I'm 6'2. Zing for Europeans.

----------


## Dreamhope11

I would love to be 100ft tall, awesome or what.

----------


## kichu

> I'm 6'2. Zing for Europeans.



k, we're dating now thx.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Oh yea well im 6'...in high heels i'd be like 6' 3'' lol....talk about a giant woman  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

I'm 5' 10  :Sad: 

No wonder no one wants to date me...

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I would, but you wouldn't...unless I was a hot girl which I might be in a few years from now haha...

But then you'd know I was born male so, that would kind of kill the whole point now wouldn't it.

----------


## EmilySian

> Oh yea well im 6'...in high heels i'd be like 6' 3'' lol....talk about a giant woman




lol im 6 foot too, used to really bother me but im liking it more and more now, although there are still times when I wish I was a few inches shorter.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Hmm I guess there COULD be worse things then being too tall, maybe one day when I start hormones i'll shrink an inch or two, typically that happens on female hormones  :smiley: 

Not only that, my scalp hair would stop falling out and re-grow, my body hair would just stop growing eventually, and then my skin would become smoother and softer and i'd actually smell look and feel like a girl...

Ahh, thats still probably a year or 2 away, if I actually go through with it that is.

----------


## slayer

Sorry ladies, I like women who are shorter than me


 :tongue2:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I change my mind, NO MORE DAMNED GLASSES OR BRACES!!!

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I'd change my weight. I'd definitely put more muscle mass on myself (about 15 to 25 of it)

Im pretty slender for my height (6'1"-2"; 170) so I would definitely do that. But hey that's what gym's for I guess. ::laughhard::

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Meh I wish I shrunk 2-3 inches and was 10-15 pounds lighter...im already 'too skinny' by my parents standards but I don't really care anymore what they're saying...

They told me to cut my hair 2 months ago, and I still haven't..I think im on the verge of finally becoming myself now! woohoo

----------


## EchoSun13

Serouisly everybody????
Why are you all focassing on the negitive and love your body?
You too Guerilla..

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Easy to say when you were born a girl in a girls body, no?

Not to be rude sorry...im just not very perky today...lol

----------


## EmilySian

I like my height really, at least its fairy unique, but saying that I do know someone else that must be about my height. Its just especially tough growing up like in school and stuff, I was like 5,6-7 by the time I was in year 7 and 6 foot by the age of 14. Im liking it more tho now im finished school and am in to sixth form.

----------


## CryoDragoon

I'd like to have been born with less 'prominent' ears. 

But it doesn't matter. I'm not gonna change it.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Easy to say when you were born a girl in a girls body, no?
> 
> Not to be rude sorry...im just not very perky today...lol




Im sorry if I hurt any feelings, but I find it sad that you would waste time hating what you got when you could just be out there and be happy, do what ever makes you feel good and do it even if other's don't like it because it's not about them it's about you...Love yourself!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Im sorry if I hurt any feelings, but I find it sad that you would waste time hating what you got when you could just be out there and be happy, do what ever makes you feel good and do it even if other's don't like it because it's not about them it's about you...Love yourself!



I'm not sure if that meant staying a man/guy...cause that surely won't make me happy, it will make me more and more depressed as time goes on.

But if you meant moving the FUCK out of this family and transitioning, then yes I agree thats what I NEED to do before I go insane.

----------


## Shift

The things that really bother me about myself... weight for one, but I can change that on my own. Besides that, height, vision, and my voice. I hate my voice. I always wished I could sing well, and I am completely tone-deaf.

Hmm. I think I would have had more fun as a boy. I'm an eternal tomboy and I hate pretty much everything to do with stereotypical girliness. I don't think I'll ever embrace dresses or nailpolish or weddings or chick flicks. So I think if I'd been a guy I would've had more fun playing with dinosaurs as a kid, watching action movies with my friends (other girls never want to go see action movies) and having to put on a pair of pants to "dress up".
In the meantime since I am a girl, the least I wish I could've gotten was a few more inches of height. I hate being so damn short  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

Okay just been to the dentist and seen what my new teeth are going to look like! SOOOO excited, only have to wear the brace for 8 months too  ::D:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Nice adam, take a picture when your whole process is done!

----------


## Adam

Yeah I will do.

I am not taking a before (although I should) because I am too ashamed of them now  :Sad:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Oh cmon don't be ashamed my smiles are just like yours, I hate my gap also but...its who we are...until we fix it hehe

btw adam, dont be embarrassed, you are a gorgeous guy and dont be afraid to smile...its just a minor imperfection, its what makes us human.

----------


## EchoSun13

Every one is beautiful in different ways....

----------


## Adam

I'm getting them fitted today  ::D:

----------


## slayer

Actually, I would change my life.

----------


## Neruo

I wish I was a inter-sex black midget in a wheelchair.

Then again, the way I am now is fine too.

----------


## EchoSun13

Hmm...I don't believe in dwelling on this shit, but there is one thing....
My hands are to tiny, Weird thing to want to change but I play paino and it is hard with itty bitty hands, they are slightly bigger then a 8 year olds hands...
 :tongue2:

----------


## Adam

See I have been told I have piano hands lol - Mine are huge  :Oops:  - but I don't play - Maybe I should try sometime.

----------


## EchoSun13

Give me the hands.....!!!!!

And yes you should play..It's fun.

----------


## Adam

> Give me the hands.....!!!!!
> 
> And yes you should play..It's fun.



ha-ha I like my hands  :tongue2: 

I would like to learn, but there's a million things I am trying to get done at the moment before I hit 30 and just don't have the time to cram them all in  :Sad:

----------


## EchoSun13

Teehee, active.

I enjoy the piano...Only thing I am good at. :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

I would be a pig. rolling in the mud and fucking.

----------


## marlie

I would have a height op so i clear at least 5ft. and maybe some lipo on my... well everywhere lol.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> The things that really bother me about myself... weight for one, but I can change that on my own. Besides that, height, vision, and my voice. I hate my voice. I always wished I could sing well, and I am completely tone-deaf.
> 
> Hmm. I think I would have had more fun as a boy. I'm an eternal tomboy and I hate pretty much everything to do with stereotypical girliness. I don't think I'll ever embrace dresses or nailpolish or weddings or chick flicks. So I think if I'd been a guy I would've had more fun playing with dinosaurs as a kid, watching action movies with my friends (other girls never want to go see action movies) and having to put on a pair of pants to "dress up".
> In the meantime since I am a girl, the least I wish I could've gotten was a few more inches of height. I hate being so damn short




lol I want to be a girl, you want to be a boy..lets switch brains haha  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

> lol I want to be a girl, you want to be a boy..lets switch brains haha



And I want to be a cat girl!

I mean...

Uhh...

What?

>.>
<.<

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Really? I thought you just liked them  ::D:

----------


## IndigoGhost

I want 11 fingers.

----------


## Shift

Well I don't want to BE a boy, I just think I would've had more fun as a guy. Being a girl has its perks, though  :wink2:  (as few and far between as they are)

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Well I don't want to BE a boy, I just think I would've had more fun as a guy. Being a girl has its perks, though  (as few and far between as they are)



Ahh I see, with me its a bit different, I'd want to trade my body for a girls lol

----------


## EchoSun13

> I want 11 fingers.



Me too...

----------


## slayer

> Really? I thought you just liked them



What makes you think that?  :smiley: 

No but really, I want to know what it feels like...

To be a cat girl...

See, I'll be prancing around with my cat ears doing the caramelldansen dance while you guys would be doing normal girl stuff...

I'm special  ::D:

----------


## EchoSun13

I wish I had ears so slayer would like me...

 :Sad: 

hahaha..jk.

----------


## slayer

> I wish I had ears so slayer would like me...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha..jk.



Are you saying you don't want me to like you?

----------


## EchoSun13

No..I wasn't....

Like me?

----------


## slayer

> No..I wasn't....
> 
> Like me?



Don't worry I like you :3

----------


## EchoSun13

Oh yay...

Makes me wanna meow...
!!!!!

----------


## EchoSun13

Found You..ahaha...

Come Find Meeeeeeee....

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Me too...



1 finger is spare  ::D:

----------


## ªllison

Hmmm... I would like to be bigger... as in more muscular. I would like longer hair, perfect eyesight, and I would like to get rid of this horrible looking scar in the middle of my shin from when I tripped over a curb. ::roll::

----------


## Shift

> Hmmm... I would like to be bigger... as in more muscular. I would like longer hair, perfect eyesight, and I would like to get rid of this horrible looking scar in the middle of my shin from when I tripped over a curb.



Gym, time, contacts, and pants?

----------


## ªllison

> Gym



Working on that...




> Time



It has time, I haven't cut my hair for 2 years but it doesn't grow any farther. (It's in the middle of my back)




> Contacts



I have contacts... I wish I had perfect eyesight so I wouldn't have to wear them.




> pants



I was wearing pants. They ripped. So did my skin.

----------


## EchoSun13

> 1 finger is spare



 :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

Wait, why would you want 11 fingers?

----------


## EchoSun13

So..I can say I have 11 fingers..duh :tongue2:

----------


## lagunagirl

> Hmm. I think I would have had more fun as a boy. I'm an eternal tomboy and I hate pretty much everything to do with stereotypical girliness. I don't think I'll ever embrace dresses or nailpolish or weddings or chick flicks. So I think if I'd been a guy I would've had more fun playing with dinosaurs as a kid, watching action movies with my friends (other girls never want to go see action movies) and having to put on a pair of pants to "dress up".



psh, I'm not into any of that kind of stuff, I'm way more into sports, and all my friends are guys, and I still love being a girl. I actually think that it's more fun being a girl and being into that kind of stuff, because (not saying every guy likes it) but usually the guys that I'm into like it  :smiley:  hehe, I guess it just worked out well for me.

----------


## EchoSun13

I WISH I HAD A FACE!

jk...

----------


## Cacophony

*I would make my legs grow ten times the size of my body.*

----------


## Adam

My new braces are really cool!!  ::D:

----------


## AKycekRB20

Nothing really, but maybe be a few inches taller. . . (I'm 5'11" now, 6'1"-6'2" wouldn't be too bad)

----------


## EchoSun13

Oh yay!

----------


## Kiza

Nothing really. Except I want this because that would be just plain awesome. You know, apart from the whole 'injury to the brain' bit of it.

----------


## Rozzy

i would change my nose. i don't like it. i have my father's nose and i just think it is ugly. also maybe a little weight, not too much though. oh and my smile. i think i have the most horrible smile... other than that, i think i'd be set.

----------

